# Rare hay Bob parts



## eoinmassey (Jan 3, 2015)

Can any body guide me as to where I can find Farendlose HAYBOB parts in particular the two big belt pulley wheels p.s I do not want to hear about hay rakes as this is a HAYBOB !


----------



## eoinmassey (Jan 3, 2015)

Oh and most importantly it must be in Ireland and in good condition too!!


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

Try www.tractorbynet.com


----------



## eoinmassey (Jan 3, 2015)

Thank you I will!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds like a very rare piece of equipment. Have you tried to search on ebay on your side of the pond, or some other site that folks sell their items? 
Seeing as I'm not at all familiar with the Haybob, would it be even feasible to search for a pulley of similar dimensions and adapt it to your machine?


----------



## eoinmassey (Jan 3, 2015)

I can find these machines on eBay and the likes but I cannot find them located in Ireland, and at this point I am weighing up the alternative u have suggested but I do not know of anyone making belt pulleys, if u know of anyone please let me know!


----------

